# άνωση vs. άντωση



## Zazula (Nov 1, 2009)

Επειδή (1) πολλοί μπερδεύουν την _άνωση_ με την _άντωση_, και (2) ορισμένοι χρησιμοποιούν τους δυο αυτούς όρους εντελώς αντίστροφα (!), ιδού πώς να τους ξεχωρίζετε:

*Άνωση* (αγγλ. _buoyance_, _buoyancy_) είναι η κατακόρυφη δύναμη που ασκείται σε ένα σώμα που βρίσκεται πλήρως ή μερικώς βυθισμένο σε ένα ρευστό. Μας είναι γνωστή από την Αρχή του Αρχιμήδη και από τα αερόστατα. Το άνυσμά της είναι πάντα αντίθετο προς εκείνο τού βάρους τού σώματος. Δεν μιλάμε ποτέ για «αρνητική άνωση», ασχέτως αν το σώμα τελικά ανέρχεται στο ρευστό ή βυθίζεται (αν δηλαδή το βάρος του είναι μικρότερο ή μεγαλύτερο, αντίστοιχα, από το βάρος τού ρευστού που εκτοπίζει).

*Άντωση* (αγγλ. _lift_) είναι η κάθετη προς τον άξονα κίνησης ενός σώματος δύναμη που ασκείται όταν αυτό κινείται μέσα σε ένα ρευστό. Μας είναι γνωστή από τις πτέρυγες των αεροσκαφών και τις αεροτομές των αυτοκινήτων. Το άνυσμά της είναι πάντα κάθετο προς το άνυσμα της _οπισθέλκουσας_ (αγγλ. _drag_). Κατά σύμβαση μιλάμε για «αρνητική άντωση», όταν η φορά του ανύσματός της είναι προς το έδαφος (όπως λ.χ. συμβαίνει με τις αεροτομές των αυτοκινήτων).

Ορισμένοι χρησιμοποιούν το _πλευστότητα_ (_flotation_) αντί του _άνωση_, και το _δυναμική άνωση_ αντί του _άντωση_. Θα έλεγα να τα αποφεύγετε. Η αγγλική γλώσσα έχει διακριτούς όρους για τις συγκεκριμένες σημασίες, οπότε ας μην τους μπλέκουμε (ιδίως αφού κι οι δικοί μας επαρκώς διακριτοί είναι!). Ανακεφαλαιώνοντας:

Όταν κάτι επιπλέει ή αιωρείται σε ακίνητο ρευστό, μιλάμε για _άνωση_.
Όταν κάτι πετάει, τρέχει ή κινείται μέσα σε ρευστό, μιλάμε για _άντωση_.
Εντύπωση (αρνητική, δυστυχώς), μου έκανε διόρθωση σε κείμενο της ΕΕ, όπου το _άνωση_ (που απέδιδε το αγγλ. _buoyancy_) αντικαταστάθηκε (εκ των υστέρων, για διόρθωση!) με το _άντωση_:
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/LexUriServ.do?uri=CELEX:31994L0025R(02):EL:HTML (διόρθωση)
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/LexUriServ.do?uri=CELEX:31994L0025:EN:HTML (αγγλικό κείμενο)


----------



## stathis (Nov 1, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Ορισμένοι χρησιμοποιούν το _πλευστότητα_ (_flotation_) αντί του _άνωση_, και το _δυναμική άνωση_ αντί του _άντωση_. Θα έλεγα να τα αποφεύγετε.


Κι αν το ψειρίσουμε γλωσσικώς, η πλευστότητα δηλώνει γενική ιδιότητα, επομένως είναι ακατάλληλη στην προκειμένη περίπτωση.

(9 tags; Πρέπει να είναι ρεκόρ. :))


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 28, 2022)

Ακόμα κι ο ΕΛΟΤ συγχέει την άνωση με την άντωση! Ορίστε η μετάφραση του _buoyancy aids_:


----------

